# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Free Public Beta Download Now Available of AutoDesk's Memento

## Brian_Krassenstein

3D software giant Autodesk is releasing a public beta Windows desktop  app version of Memento. The app, which is cloud-connected, can be  downloaded for free. A Mac version of Memento is coming soon and the  public beta free downloads will be available at least until the end of  2015. Memento, which lets you convert reality capture input into  high-quality 3D models, may play a powerful new role in the production  of movies and games as well as with science and education. Find out more  about uses for Memento in the full article: http://3dprint.com/47082/autodesk-public-beta-memento/


Below is a 3D rendering from Memento:

----------


## philnolan3d

I'm skeptical. I don't like the idea of uploading images when i could do  it on my home PC like I do now. I've tried 123D Catch many times and  more than half of the time it doesn't work. Either the pictures won't  upload, or it uploads and then says "processing" forever (like months).

----------


## truly_bent

You can bet your butt that the "Alpha" version of this cloud based solution isn't going to be free. If Autodesk stays true to form, it'll be expensive. I'd be inclined to support VisualSFM for this type of application. Hard to beat for free software.

----------


## philnolan3d

> You can bet your butt that the "Alpha" version of this cloud based solution isn't going to be free. If Autodesk stays true to form, it'll be expensive. I'd be inclined to support VisualSFM for this type of application. Hard to beat for free software.


I'm sure it will be expensive. And yeah VisualSFM is great. I did a tutorial on it not long ago.
http://youtu.be/D6eqW6yk50k?list=PLq...tIj9ng5IDBiL_1

As for memento I downloaded the beta and uploaded the same photos used in the tutorial to compare. It's been about 20 minutes so far and it still says "1%, waiting in queue".

----------

